# FOX News at it again.



## Ravi (Jun 24, 2009)

I hesitate to put this in the media section.






On Fox, Mark Sanford "(D)" holds press conference | Media Matters for America


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 24, 2009)

...that both cnn and msnbc both have this as their cover story!
South Carolina Gov. Sanford admits extramarital affair - CNN.com
Gov. Sanford admits to extramarital affair - More politics- msnbc.com


----------



## Nik (Jun 24, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> ...that both cnn and msnbc both have this as their cover story!
> South Carolina Gov. Sanford admits extramarital affair - CNN.com
> Gov. Sanford admits to extramarital affair - More politics- msnbc.com



My aren't we a bit slow, eh?

What party does Gov. Sanford belong too again?


----------



## Care4all (Jun 24, 2009)

LOOK CLOSELY

THEY put a (D) after his name....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  instead of the (R)....

If this is not photoshopped somehow, then FOX is the BIGGEST LYING SCUM that exists as a supposed news station....and really IS FAUX NEWS...

What is this the *4th or 5th time, that they lied and put a (D) after a REPUBLICAN political figure in trouble's name....*  How can they CONTINUALLY GET AWAY with this kind of CRAP and call themselves a News channel is beyond reason....maybe they think it is funny, I dunno, but it certainly isn't professional or the standard of what I thought a news channel should be, in ANY MANNER.

Hopefully this REALLY did not happen AGAIN with them putting a (D) and it is played with by some techie internet person...


----------



## Toro (Jun 24, 2009)

That's awesome.


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 24, 2009)

Fox News Identifies Sanford As A Democrat

When does an embattled Republican suddenly become an embattled Democrat? When Fox News is covering him, of course.

*The network known for its conservative leaning ran footage of Mark Sanford admitting to an extramarital affair on Wednesday with a Chyron identifying the South Carolina Republican -- near tears -- as a D, for Democrat.
*

Media Matters has the screen grab on its site and notes that Fox News later changed Sanford's party affiliation to Republican.

But it's also worth adding that this is not the first time the network has misidentified a GOPer in the midst of acknowledging misconduct. *When former congressman Mark Foley admitted to having problems with alcoholism -- after reports that he had behaved inappropriately with congressional pages -- Fox News also identified him as a Democrat.*


----------



## KittenKoder (Jun 24, 2009)

*Merged*


----------



## Nik (Jun 24, 2009)

Toro said:


> That's awesome.



They did it with Foley as well.


----------



## random3434 (Jun 24, 2009)

Political Junky said:


> Fox News Identifies Sanford As A Democrat
> 
> When does an embattled Republican suddenly become an embattled Democrat? When Fox News is covering him, of course.
> 
> ...



BRAVO! 

Too freaking funny!


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 24, 2009)

Nik said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > That's awesome.
> ...


Yes, if you click on this link, you'll see the Sanford (D) and the Foley (D) pics.

Fox News Identifies Sanford As A Democrat


----------



## Ravi (Jun 24, 2009)

FOX - fair and balanced.


----------



## random3434 (Jun 24, 2009)

Again, where is the outrage from the right?


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 24, 2009)

Nik said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > ...that both cnn and msnbc both have this as their cover story!
> ...



OOOOppppsss!

I don't think its a conspiracy, rather just a typo!


----------



## Ravi (Jun 24, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Again, where is the outrage from the right?


Can I have some of what you are smoking? Outrage...GMAFB!


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 24, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


That'd be two typos ... Sanford and Foley. LOL
I don't recall their making the mistake of labeling a Democrat as a Republican in a scandal.. do you?


----------



## Article 15 (Jun 24, 2009)

I am Jack's lack of surprise.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jun 24, 2009)

Political Junky said:


> Fox News Identifies Sanford As A Democrat
> 
> When does an embattled Republican suddenly become an embattled Democrat? When Fox News is covering him, of course.
> 
> ...



I think foxy FOX knows that a good share of its audience only take note of headlines and then they're off and running.


----------



## concept (Jun 24, 2009)

Care4all said:


> LOOK CLOSELY
> 
> THEY put a (D) after his name....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  instead of the (R)....
> 
> ...




aahahahahahaaaa!!!!  Ohhhh I love it!  

Maybe trhey should have put a big "X" like CNN did to Cheney?


----------



## Care4all (Jun 24, 2009)

concept said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > LOOK CLOSELY
> ...



hmmmmm, i honestly forgot about that!  Remind me to add CNN to my scum list when they do it a second time or more.....and no reneging, I will!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 24, 2009)

Sanford's not a Dem  . . . why the hell did Fox put a D next to his name?  Mistake?  Oh come on, that's bull.  I actually watched this earlier today and didn't see the D but did hear them say he was a Rep.  WTF?  

I'm sick of these lousy, cheating pols.  Kick his fucking ass OUT.  I don't care if he's a Rep a Dem; who the hell do they think they are??  It's rotten and wrong for_ any_ of them, period.


----------



## Agnapostate (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey, where's Bunny and the rest of the peanut gallery?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 24, 2009)

Ya know, I consider myself a conservative, but Fox News is an embarrassment. News orgs should be unbiased. Just cause the other news outlets have a bias doesn't mean that they should swing the other way.

All from Fox News:























This one happened about 2 years BEFORE he switched parties:


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 24, 2009)

Specter is officially a Dem  . . . . now. 

Maybe they put a D next to an R's name because they think the person acts like a D.  I have no clue.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 24, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> Specter is officially a Dem  . . . . now.



I know, but they did the graphic when he was still an (R-etard) instead of a (D-umbass)


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 24, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> Specter is officially a Dem  . . . . now.
> 
> Maybe they put a D next to an R's name because they think the person acts like a D.  I have no clue.


Riiiight


----------



## hjmick (Jun 24, 2009)

So what have we all learned from this thread? That Fox purposely misidentifies the part affiliation of Republican politicians in trouble? Not really, though it is suspicious. At best all that has been proven is that they need to hire proof readers for their graphics, not to mention their running scroll at the bottom of the screen. Last time I watched FN, I was astonished at the number of misspellings. I can't imagine it has changed over the last few months.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 24, 2009)

hjmick said:


> So what have we all learned from this thread? That Fox purposely misidentifies the part affiliation of Republican politicians in trouble? Not really, though it is suspicious. At best all that has been proven is that they need to hire proof readers for their graphics, *not to mention their running scroll at the bottom of the screen*. Last time I watched FN, I was astonished at the number of misspellings. I can't imagine it has changed over the last few months.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 24, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Again, where is the outrage from the right?


there is already enough faux outrage from the left


----------



## xotoxi (Jun 24, 2009)

Okay...lets just say for a moment that labeling someone a (D), instead of (R) is a typo.

That's a hell of a typo.  It's one letter.  And if it was a typo, why didn't they label him a (T), which is right beside (R).  

And I find it amazing that they actually get the person's name right.  They could just as easily call him Marc Sandford...which would have been a typo.

I'm waiting to see FAUXnews label the governor of Florida, Governor Charlie Christ.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 24, 2009)

Care4all said:


> concept said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


they've done it more than once

LOL
its called an error


----------



## hjmick (Jun 24, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


>



LMFAO... 18 times the speed of light? Oh do tell...


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 24, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Okay...lets just say for a moment that labeling someone a (D), instead of (R) is a typo.
> 
> That's a hell of a typo.  It's one letter.  And if it was a typo, why didn't they label him a (T), which is right beside (R).
> 
> ...


the D and R are pretty close

http://developer.apple.com/document...-G4/12inchPowerBookG4/art/040945021715_06.gif

pic is rather large so i just put the link


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 24, 2009)

hjmick said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


i'm sure NASA could use that for increased funding since they are doing so much better than expected


----------



## xotoxi (Jun 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Okay...lets just say for a moment that labeling someone a (D), instead of (R) is a typo.
> ...


 
Yes...D & R are close on the keyboard.

However, who presses the "R" key with the same finger that they press the "D" key, besides a hunt-n'-pecker?

The "R" key is pressed by the left index finger, as is T, F, G.  Therefore, "D" would be a mild stretch for a typo for "R".


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 24, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...


does it REALLY matter to anyone but a massive partisan moron?

i mean come on
it was an ERROR
every station in the WORLD has these errors


----------



## Nik (Jun 24, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Funny that they only make the typo when its a Republican who is going through a scandal.

Why is that exactly, hmmm?


----------



## Nik (Jun 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Care to point to another station that specified that a scandal ridden Democrat was actually a Republican?

.....twice?


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 24, 2009)

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...


it figures a fucking moron like you thinks its some conspiracy

yeah this makes them look so good


----------



## Gunny (Jun 24, 2009)

Nik said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > ...that both cnn and msnbc both have this as their cover story!
> ...



Does it matter?  What party do Bill Clinton and John Edwards belong to?   And what does it have to do with the OP?  oh yeah ... nothing.


----------



## bk1983 (Jun 24, 2009)

Fox News always reliable for a good laugh, comedy central should dip into their talent pool.


----------



## Gunny (Jun 24, 2009)

Political Junky said:


> Fox News Identifies Sanford As A Democrat
> 
> When does an embattled Republican suddenly become an embattled Democrat? When Fox News is covering him, of course.
> 
> ...





Oh fucking wah.


----------



## Agnapostate (Jun 24, 2009)

Gunny said:


> Does it matter?  What party do Bill Clinton and John Edwards belong to?   And what does it have to do with the OP?  oh yeah ... nothing.



Uh...that's the precise point of the OP.


----------



## Gunny (Jun 24, 2009)

Nik said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > That's awesome.
> ...



Sure they did.  Tell me, which one of you "geniuses" doesn't know both Foley and this idiot are Republicans?  Because if you say you do, YOU are scarier than either of them.

You hacks will try to jump on anything.


----------



## Gunny (Jun 25, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Again, where is the outrage from the right?



Same place the outrage from the left is where that fascist President is concerned.

Cheating on a spouse is morally wrong.  There is a commitment and a promise between two people and cheating violates the trust.  That applies to ALL, equally, IMO.  

I just don't need to start 50 threads on the topic, each one an echo of the first.


----------



## Gunny (Jun 25, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Really, like someone doesn't know he's a Republican.  Anyone that doesn't probably doesn't vote, and just as probably shouldn't be allowed to.

Problem is, the lefties are confused.  They see that (D) and immediately want to vote for it.


----------



## Nik (Jun 25, 2009)

Gunny said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



The OP was pointing out that Fox incorrectly labeled Sanford as a Democrat, moron.  Try getting your facts straight before you open your dumbass mouth in the future.


----------



## Nik (Jun 25, 2009)

Gunny said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



I do.  I don't expect the idiots, such as yourself, who watch Fox News to know the difference.


----------



## Nik (Jun 25, 2009)

Gunny said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



Way to make excuses for a rightwing propaganda machine.  But then, thats all you are anyway, eh?


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 25, 2009)

Nik said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


ah, and all you are is the other side of the coin


----------



## Agnapostate (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks like the jarhead's sprung a leak.


----------



## raceright (Jun 25, 2009)

Everyones sex life is there own business and should not be the subject of anyone Else's entertainment or criticism.
Its your own business as to what you do with you body parts voluntarily as past presidents and other celebrity types do what they wish.  Leave it alone its none of your business.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 25, 2009)

hjmick said:


> So what have we all learned from this thread? That Fox purposely misidentifies the part affiliation of Republican politicians in trouble? Not really, though it is suspicious. At best all that has been proven is that they need to hire proof readers for their graphics, not to mention their running scroll at the bottom of the screen. Last time I watched FN, I was astonished at the number of misspellings. I can't imagine it has changed over the last few months.


What have we learned from this thread? That FOX is undependable, either for reasons of partisanship or because they are sloppy. But most of us already knew that.


----------



## midcan5 (Jun 25, 2009)

Dictionary publishers are up in arms over this latest republican dalliance, seems they are forced to revise their latest editions. Synonymous with hypocrite/hypocrisy now has a long required addition: republican.

Related forms:
hyp·o·crit·i·cal, adjective
hyp·o·crit·i·cal·ly, adverb

Synonyms:
deceiver, dissembler, pretender, pharisee, republican.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 25, 2009)

Ravi said:


> I hesitate to put this in the media section.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing, because I think I just posted to you on another topic that they put a (D) next to Barnie Franks name too last night.

I guess when you watch Fox you don't expect fact or truth to be a given.


----------



## Nik (Jun 25, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



Hahaha, your one to talk.  You are also making excuses for Fox because you can't bear to see your propaganda machine maligned so.


----------



## YWN666 (Jun 25, 2009)

Political Junky said:


> Fox News Identifies Sanford As A Democrat
> 
> When does an embattled Republican suddenly become an embattled Democrat? When Fox News is covering him, of course.
> 
> ...



Fox news is "Fair and balanced"??? Bwaaaahaaahaaa!!!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 25, 2009)

hjmick said:


> So what have we all learned from this thread? That Fox purposely misidentifies the part affiliation of Republican politicians in trouble? Not really, though it is suspicious. At best all that has been proven is that they need to hire proof readers for their graphics, not to mention their running scroll at the bottom of the screen. Last time I watched FN, I was astonished at the number of misspellings. I can't imagine it has changed over the last few months.



FWIW - most people I've encountered need a proof reader.  It's truly unbelievable the spelling and grammar mistakes made by people, even 'professionals'.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 25, 2009)

There is a proof reader and associate editors or two or 10 at Fox News, I can assure you of that....most proof readers work in the Media industry, from tv news, to the ROP-the press, to the advertising and marketing industry which uses tv/radio/the press/magazines etc.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 25, 2009)

Care4all said:


> There is a proof reader and associate editors or two or 10 at Fox News, I can assure you of that....most proof readers work in the Media industry, from tv news, to the ROP-the press, to the advertising and marketing industry which uses tv/radio/the press/magazines etc.



Hmm, maybe they took the Evelyn Wood's speed reading proof reader course and failed.

Seriously, the mistakes I've seen via typos, misspelling, poor grammar - not just on Fox but on every news station . . . it's inexcusable.   Everyone makes mistakes now and then but if the mistakes are more frequent than that, they should be fired.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 25, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > There is a proof reader and associate editors or two or 10 at Fox News, I can assure you of that....most proof readers work in the Media industry, from tv news, to the ROP-the press, to the advertising and marketing industry which uses tv/radio/the press/magazines etc.
> ...



Well, having been in the business for a bit, (Advertising and Marketing aspect), I agree that mistakes can happen.

In this case, I am presuming that a prankster did the mistake, and that a copy editor or proof reader, or both, did not catch it....

I seriously doubt it was such a "convenient" typo from an "R" to a "D" every time the mistake was made... which is about 5 or 6 times at this point...when we ALL KNOW that the R and the D have true meaning, Republican and Democratic...

seriously, the ODDS of this being a typo, is NIL...at this point.

Care


----------



## Nik (Jun 25, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > So what have we all learned from this thread? That Fox purposely misidentifies the part affiliation of Republican politicians in trouble? Not really, though it is suspicious. At best all that has been proven is that they need to hire proof readers for their graphics, not to mention their running scroll at the bottom of the screen. Last time I watched FN, I was astonished at the number of misspellings. I can't imagine it has changed over the last few months.
> ...



Just curious...how many Democratic politicians going through scandal were mislabeled with a (R) next to their name?....


----------



## Care4all (Jun 25, 2009)

I gave my copywriter/proof reader a big gift every Christmas...

I can come up with a good concept for an ad, give all the pertinent things that need to be said, so to sell the product...even down to how it should be photographed and from what angle or in what color....

But for the life of me, I can't spell worth crappola and often get stuck in just putting a sentence together, let alone the ability to fluff it up....THUS the copy writer and proof reader!!!!!!    I praise God for them!!!!

They are certainly behind the scenes and are taken for granted by many imo!


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 25, 2009)

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



Remember when they denied Fox was even bias?

Just pay attention to how the GOP'ers act on every issue.  They lie, deny, defend, distract, justify and then repeat if necessary.  

They did it with global warming, healthcare, the iraq war, the economy, gay rights.  Every issue.  Just pay attention to their patterns when you know they are wrong.  This first dawned on me with the Global warming debate when Newt Gingrich admitted that humans are causing GW but the GOP just doesn't want taxes raised or more regulations put on their precious corporations.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 25, 2009)

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...


FAIL again
show me where i have ever done that you fucking moron
i dont give a rats ass about fox news
as much as you and clearly most other fucking moronic libs


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 25, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


more lies
you are just another fucking moron


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 25, 2009)

Nik said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...


who gives a shit


----------



## Nik (Jun 25, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



You don't give a shit?

Then why were you defending them?



> the D and R are pretty close
> 
> http://developer.apple.com/documenta...5021715_06.gif
> 
> pic is rather large so i just put the link



Yeah.  Dumbass.


----------



## Nik (Jun 25, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Well I would think you do since your so eager to prove this was a mistake.

If it was a mistake, why does it keep only effecting one side, hmm?


----------



## jillian (Jun 25, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> OOOOppppsss!
> 
> I don't think its a conspiracy, rather just a typo!



the same type each time a repub does something smarmy?

now what are the chances of that?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 25, 2009)

Nik said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



Guess you missed that I wasn't arguing the point I was just saying that people, in general, are lazy and stupid when it comes to spelling and grammar.  They think it doesn't matter; they're wrong, it does.  I find it appalling that professionals - even some on here - make repeated and stupid spelling/grammar mistakes.  I'm not talking the occasional typo either. 

I don't care if it's a Dem or a Repub in scandals like this - and face it, they're on both sides of the aisle - toss 'em.  What makes these pols, who are already in the public eye, think they won't get caught?   Their egos must be huge.


----------



## Annie (Jun 25, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



I'm certain I'm one of the most egregious offenders, but I really don't care about spelling, grammar, or punctuation on a MB. When writing a paper for publication or grade, I hit a style book. Here? Not so much.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 25, 2009)

Annie said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



Nuh uh.


----------



## Nik (Jun 25, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



My point is that its not stupidity or laziness that is causing this at Fox.  Otherwise maybe they'd sometimes make mistakes that are favorable to Democrats instead of Republicans.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 25, 2009)

Nik said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...


the only people that care when FNC makes an error are morons like YOU


----------



## Nik (Jun 25, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Considering you get all your news from them, I'd think you would care as well.  But then knowing the truth never really was a concern of yours.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 25, 2009)

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...


only a fucking moron like you would make such a dumbfucking stupid claim such as that


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 25, 2009)

Nik said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



I don't watch FOX regularly enough to know if this is true or not.  Do you?


----------



## Nik (Jun 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



*yawn* more deflection and insults.  Funny where is Meister to call you on this


----------



## Nik (Jun 26, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Usually when a major news network lies about something like that, its reported in other outlets.  I do read the newspapers and follow the news.  Do you?


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 26, 2009)

Nik said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...


prove it was intentional
you cant


----------



## Nik (Jun 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Prove it wasn't.  You can't.


----------



## jillian (Jun 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> prove it was intentional
> you cant



it's happened at FOX too many times to think it isn't intentional.... and it absolutely fits with their modus operandi.

would i swear to it on a stack of bibles? no... but it's sure more likely than not.


----------



## Otter_Creek (Jun 26, 2009)

Huffing Glue Post, LMAO! Well if it works it beats having to shoot them, what with the price of ammo these days.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 26, 2009)

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...


cant prove a negative
you FAIL


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 26, 2009)

jillian said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > prove it was intentional
> ...


again, it doesnt prove it was intentional
and, the fact that it has happened many times supports the notion that it was "just another error"


----------



## Nik (Jun 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



...

Prove it was unintentional.

Are you really, honestly, this fucking stupid?

Do you know what proving a negative actually means?  It means proving that something *doesn't exist*.  Thats not the case here.


----------



## Nik (Jun 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Funny that "just another error" only seems to effect Republican officials in scandal being labeled Democrat.


----------



## Nik (Jun 26, 2009)

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



Seriously...you should really take that back dude.  I know you are a fucking moron, but even you don't want to say that you can't prove something was unintentional.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 26, 2009)

Nik said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


no, you are the fucking moron
you made the claim that it was intentional
i never made the claim it was unintentional
you are the one needing to provide proof
you are too fucking stupid to know that evidence of multiple errors leans toward incompetence and not malice


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Same way you claim bush didn't "LIE" us into Iraq.  Can't prove a negative.  What a hack.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Prove you never sucked a dick or took it up the ass by another man.


----------



## Nik (Jun 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...




Actually you did.



> the only people that care when *FNC makes an error* are morons like YOU



Whoops!

So are you going to take back your claim that you can't prove something is unintentional?  Yes or no?


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 26, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...


wrong, moron, in THAT case its up to you to PROVE Bush lied


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 26, 2009)

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...


and since they have made multiple errors
the facts support that
still havent seen your facts to back up that it was intentional


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 26, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...


prove i ever did


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 26, 2009)

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



Michael Reagan says it best about the Bush regime.  He says, Either this adminstration is incompedent, which is possible, OR, they wanted to give the illusion of being dumb.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 26, 2009)

you fucking morons are too fucking stupid for words
and bobo, you are the chief moron


----------



## elvis (Jun 26, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



where did that come from?


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 26, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


that still doesnt say they lied

bobo the moron fails again


----------



## Nik (Jun 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




Alright, I'll take that as a no.  This is gonna be fun 

Do explain how multiple instances of something happening lead to the conclusion that something was unintentional rather than intentional.  Explain the reasoning behind that.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 26, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


its his typical homo personal attack thing


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> you fucking morons are too fucking stupid for words
> and bobo, you are the chief moron



So what was the GOP the last 8 years, incompetent or sinister?  Too many coincidences for it to be all on accident.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 26, 2009)

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...


incompetence. moron
sheeesh
how many fucking times do you have to be told that?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 26, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



He can't prove he never did.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



They benefitted too much for it to be incompetence.


----------



## Nik (Jun 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



No, dipshit.  I want a reason why its incompetence as opposed to them competentently doing it on purpose.  I'm aware that the choices are between incompetence or them lying.  Repeating what you believe ad nauseum isn't the same as providing evidence for what you believe.

So.  Again.  What reason do you have to believe that something happening multiple times would lead one to the conclusion that it was incompetence.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 26, 2009)

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...


which one makes them look good?
think about it
if you run a network, do you want people thinking you cant even get your graphics right?
no, you wouldnt
thus either its incompetence or they dont give a shit


----------



## Nik (Jun 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Maybe they care more about being a Republican propaganda machine than looking good, eh?  If they wanted to look good they'd make provide some semblance of impartiality, which they clearly don't.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 26, 2009)

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



The Corporations that own Fox News & Rush Limbaugh's radio stations don't efen care if they make a profit. 

Think about how much money it costs presidential candidates for a 30 second commercial.

Now think about Rush getting to spew the GOP agenda to millions of Americans for 3 hours a day, and Fox spews bullshit on us 24/7.  

Invaluable.

And no one watching Fox cares.  Or, they believe those mistakes and won't believe you or me even if we prove them to be wrong.  Look at Dive.  He's justifying all those mistakes.  He clearly doesn't see their agenda.  He's brainwashed.  He'll defend anything they do.

Oh, and by the way, Fox News doesn't  just make mistake, they lie.  And a court said they have the right to lie.

Fox News gets okay to misinform public, court ruling | Media Reform | CeaseSPIN.org

Here is your proof its not on accident.  Checkmate Dive.  You lose, again.

The attorneys for Fox, owned by media baron Rupert Murdock, successfully argued the First Amendment gives broadcasters the right to lie or deliberately distort news reports on the public airwaves.


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 26, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


Thanks for posting the link about Fox news winning the right to misinform. I remember seeing and hearing that discussed before.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 26, 2009)

Political Junky said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...


except that link LIES
lol
it wasnt fox news
it was a local fox tv station and the fox media network
you know, the network that has the simpsons, family guy, and american idol


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 26, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


yet those stations make huge profits
go figure
bobo the moron shows he is a fucking moron once again


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 26, 2009)

ya know, i find it amazing that Nik and Bobo are here defending Fox News
i'm calling them incompetent
they are saying they arent
wonders never cease


----------



## Nik (Jun 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



Yes, they do.  Apparently Republicans like being lied too.


----------



## Nik (Jun 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> ya know, i find it amazing that Nik and Bobo are here defending Fox News
> i'm calling them incompetent
> they are saying they arent
> wonders never cease



Fox News has always been very competent.  The only problem is that it has no desire to actually portray information honestly.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 26, 2009)

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > ya know, i find it amazing that Nik and Bobo are here defending Fox News
> ...


LOL
keep defending them


----------



## Nik (Jun 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Umm saying that they purposefully mislead and lie the public for propaganda purposes isn't exactly a "defense".  Mussolini, after all, did make the trains run on time but thats not exactly a ringing endorsement of his regime.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 26, 2009)

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...


so, like you, they keep making themselves look stupid on purpose


----------



## Nik (Jun 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Except that people like you actually believe the bullshit they spew.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



No, IMO I think they continue to do it (it being wrongly labeled graphics) in order to annoy Democrats and liberals. 

Now to me, the very fact that they are trying to annoy Democrats and liberals gives them an obvious bias, and what should news outlets not have? A bias.

This is why I don't watch them, even though I am conservative. Don't watch CNN either, but at least their bias is more palatable. Mainly becuase it is unintentional and less schoolyard-y (nya nya nya in your face). I pretty much get my news from AP feeds and from a variety of local sources.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 26, 2009)

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...


wait, i'm calling them incompetent, and that makes you believe that i believe them?

TOO FUCKIN FUNNY


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



My point has nothing to do with whether they make profits.  

A Florida Appeals court ruled there is absolutely nothing illegal about lying, concealing or distorting information by a major press organization. The court reversed the $425,000 jury verdict in favor of journalist Jane Akre who charged she was pressured by Fox Television management and lawyers to air what she knew and documented to be false information. The ruling basically declares it is technically not against any law, rule, or regulation to deliberately lie or distort the news on a television broadcast. 

They lie, and legally too now that the courts say they can.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



So you don't think Fox News lies, just the local fox tv station in FL?


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 26, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


did i say that?
nope, i didnt


----------



## Nik (Jun 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Umm, no, I think you believe them because you basically follow what they say 24/7.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 26, 2009)

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...


so, because i think you are a fucking moron(you are) that means i watch fox news all the time

LOL
keep proving what a fucking moron you are


----------



## Nik (Jun 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Umm, no.  Thats not what I said.  Learn to read and then get back to me.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 26, 2009)

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...


that is exactly what you implied, moron


----------



## Nik (Jun 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



No, its not.  Learn to read, dipshit.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 26, 2009)

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...


you need to learn to read asshole
because that is exactly what you implied


----------



## Nik (Jun 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I think I know what I implied, dumbass. I wrote the damn thing you idiot.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 26, 2009)

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...


your the idiot, you wrote something you dont even understand


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 26, 2009)

You're an idiot!

No, you're an idiot!

No, you are!

I love reading a good debate


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 26, 2009)

Montrovant said:


> You're an idiot!
> 
> No, you're an idiot!
> 
> ...


nik cant help it


----------



## Nik (Jun 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Hahaha, right.  Thats rich.

Shut the fuck up, bitch.  You got pwned, now go back to school.


----------



## Nik (Jun 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > You're an idiot!
> ...



Dude, ALL you do is throw insults.  I don't think I've ever seen you actually make a point.  Sometimes you try, I suppose, but its usually like watching a lemming try to fly.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 26, 2009)

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



when you become admin or a mod here, then i will give you some amount of respect as to what you say
till then, i'll say what i wish to say


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 26, 2009)

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


i dont throw pearls before swine like you


----------



## Nik (Jun 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



So only Mods deserve respect to what they say?

Your a little bitch for an authority figure, aren't you?  Lemme guess, your a complete submissive in the bedroom.  How cute.


----------



## Nik (Jun 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Umm, making a point isn't a "pearl".  Although considering the complete difficulty you have in saying anything resembling a point I can see why both things are rare in your small, deluded, pathetic world.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 26, 2009)

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...


except i dont use talking points, like you do, moron
you say the same shit i could hear on PMSNBC 24/7


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 26, 2009)

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...


learn to read with comprehsion asshole


----------



## Nik (Jun 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Really?  Can you please give me a link to when they defended Sanford and said that who gives a shit if someone has an affair?

Otherwise I'm calling you a liar, as well as a moron from now on.


----------



## Nik (Jun 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



This coming from you?  Dude, you are barely literate, don't tell me to learn how to read.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 26, 2009)

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...


first show me where i said you ever said that
LOL
you are too fucking stupid


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 26, 2009)

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...


so says the complete fucking moron


----------



## Nik (Jun 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



....

Read it again.  If you still don't understand, read it again.  If you still don't get it, I'll explain it to you.


----------



## Nik (Jun 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



can't you think up a new insult already?  This ones getting a bit old.


----------



## Chris (Jun 26, 2009)

Political Junky said:


> Fox News Identifies Sanford As A Democrat
> 
> When does an embattled Republican suddenly become an embattled Democrat? When Fox News is covering him, of course.
> 
> ...



I remember.

They are doing it on purpose. It's not a mistake.


----------



## Nik (Jun 26, 2009)

No, see, you need to state is as a negative, and then Dive can't ask you to prove it since you can never prove negatives.

So you need to say "It definitely wasn't by accident"


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 26, 2009)

Nik said:


> No, see, you need to state is as a negative, and then Dive can't ask you to prove it since you can never prove negatives.
> 
> So you need to say "It definitely wasn't by accident"


so, you think they are competent, yet they make these stupid errors all the fucking time


more proof you are a fucking moron


----------



## fyathyrio (Jun 26, 2009)

care4all your an idiot.  did you forget all and i mean all the dems for tax fraud, clinton, mcgrevey, you dems are so f upd.


----------



## fyathyrio (Jun 26, 2009)

and because your slow clinton got a blow job and mcgrevey turns out   hes gay!


----------



## Care4all (Jun 27, 2009)

fyathyrio said:


> care4all your an idiot.  did you forget all and i mean all the dems for tax fraud, clinton, mcgrevey, you dems are so f upd.



okkkkkkkkkk, if i am the idiot, then who are you?  ohhhhhh.........
f y a t h y r i o    .....sounds like good advice for YOU, no?



care


----------



## Nik (Jun 27, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > No, see, you need to state is as a negative, and then Dive can't ask you to prove it since you can never prove negatives.
> ...



No...I've been saying over and over and over again that I don't think it was an error.  Thats what the whole thrust of our argument was.  That you think it was an error, and I don't.


----------



## Gunny (Jun 27, 2009)

I need to change the title of this thread to "NIK at it again."


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 27, 2009)

Gunny said:


> I need to change the title of this thread to "NIK at it again."



No, you don't.


----------



## Nik (Jun 29, 2009)

Gunny said:


> I need to change the title of this thread to "NIK at it again."



Funny you have nothing to say about your propaganda machine lying, do you?  Nope, just back with the insults.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 29, 2009)

Nik said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > I need to change the title of this thread to "NIK at it again."
> ...


yet you have no problem with youyr propaganda machines(yes, plual) lying

hypocrite


----------



## KittenKoder (Jun 29, 2009)

Nik said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > I need to change the title of this thread to "NIK at it again."
> ...



If you had half a brain on this matter I would actually say more than:

How the hell is a typo lying, even if it's commonly made?


----------



## Nik (Jun 29, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



I have propaganda machines?  Name them.  And if I do, what makes you think I don't have a problem with them lying?


----------



## Nik (Jun 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



What makes you think it was a typo, dumbass?

How come they never go Sanford(G).  Or Sanford (E).  Or Sanford (T).  Or Foley (F)?

Once is a typo.  Twice?  Yeah, not so much.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jun 29, 2009)

Ravi said:


> I hesitate to put this in the media section.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This constant practice by Fox of putting a (D) next to a Republican that has fallen has become TOO frequent to be anything but deliberate...

Do you think the Fox viewers notice???






"Eighty percent of Republicans are just Democrats that don't know what's going on"
*Robert F. Kennedy Jr.*


----------



## KittenKoder (Jun 29, 2009)

Nik said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



Um ... turn your brain on please, you are embarrassing right now. There are many non-Democrats and non-Republicans who wind up with the R or D next to their names just because they are the most common. Listen instead to what they say, now if they kept saying he was a Democrat then I would believe you, but just a typo on some text on a screen ... no I have no reason to see it as otherwise. Many typos are common. In our area Fox news is biased toward Democrats, ABC is biased toward Republicans ...


----------



## Nik (Jun 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Really?  Many of them?  Please provide cites then.  

Of course they aren't going to keep saying hes a Democrat.  They need to retain some shreds of credibility and plausible deniability so morons like you (who think Wikipedia is so untrustworthy) will keep believing them no matter what they say.


----------



## KittenKoder (Jun 29, 2009)

Nik said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



Hmm ... odd since I don't watch the news ...


----------



## Nik (Jun 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



So where do you get your information from then?


----------



## KittenKoder (Jun 29, 2009)

Nik said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



Tense ... past tense I use to watch it but the bias of the reporters got annoying, so I stopped ... a long time ago, and only pay attention to what they publish online now. Their bias still shows so I only skim most of it. I don't watch TV except Simpsons, Family Guy, South Park, and some occasional movies. Wicrapedia is still garbage though, any nutjob with a keyboard can post "facts" on there so it's not a viable source for most things and is nothing but opinion.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 29, 2009)

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...


i didnt know Gunny owned News Corp


----------



## Bfgrn (Jun 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Um, Fox News is a national cable network... there is the SAME right wing bias EVERYWHERE... you are confusing local affiliates with networks...


----------



## Nik (Jun 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



So...still waiting for those cites.


----------



## KittenKoder (Jun 29, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



*yawn* proves nothing more than they need a new editor to catch those errors.


----------



## Nik (Jun 29, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Your point?


----------



## KittenKoder (Jun 29, 2009)

Nik said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



No one threw a whiny fit about it ... just this one ...


----------



## AllieBaba (Jun 29, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> Ya know, I consider myself a conservative, but Fox News is an embarrassment. News orgs should be unbiased. Just cause the other news outlets have a bias doesn't mean that they should swing the other way.
> 
> All from Fox News:
> 
> ...




Bias is the American way and the way of freedom of speech...

But if you're going to exert your rights....ADMIT THAT YOU'RE BIASED. Fox has always been fairly unrepentant about that..while the other networks, including CNN, PBS and  BBC go out of their way to lie and say they report straight.


----------



## Nik (Jun 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



So you expect me to believe you, a proven liar, on your word?

Sorry, but no.


----------



## Nik (Jun 29, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Ya know, I consider myself a conservative, but Fox News is an embarrassment. News orgs should be unbiased. Just cause the other news outlets have a bias doesn't mean that they should swing the other way.
> ...



Fox has been unrepetant about that?....umm their slogan is fair and balanced...we report, you decide....doesn't sound like they are admitting bias to me.


----------



## KittenKoder (Jun 29, 2009)

Nik said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



Real life cannot be proven false unless you live in it ...


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 29, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...


yeah, thanks for more proof Fox News graphics dept is incompetent


----------



## Angel Heart (Jun 29, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Again, where is the outrage from the right?



I think it's wrong but no where near where the CNN reporter went on April 15Th when dealing with the Tea Parties. Or where MSNBC went that day. I personally think all of them are flawed in major ways. One of the reasons I go to more than one or two news sources to find out what happened.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


and how were McCain and Toomey in a scandal?


----------



## Nik (Jun 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Too bad you don't cite anything approximating real life.


----------



## Nik (Jun 29, 2009)

Angel Heart said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Again, where is the outrage from the right?
> ...



The tea parties were ludicrousely stupid protests that were championed by fox news.  They shouldn't even have been reported, really.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 29, 2009)

Nik said:


> Angel Heart said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...


uh, wrong again, moron
Fox News was dragged reluctantly to it


----------



## KittenKoder (Jun 29, 2009)

Nik said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



Oh ... so somehow you lived my life as well ... that's just creepy.


----------



## Nik (Jun 29, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > Angel Heart said:
> ...



Hosting the party: Fox aired at least 20 segments, 73 promos on "tea party" protests -- in just 8 days | Media Matters for America


Share Print Email    
Hosting the party: Fox aired at least 20 segments, 73 promos on "tea party" protests -- in just 8 days

Doesn't sound reluctant to me.  It sound reluctant to you?


----------



## Angel Heart (Jun 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Um, Fox News is a national cable network... there is the SAME right wing bias EVERYWHERE... you are confusing local affiliates with networks...
> ...



Exactly... I bet if these anally retentive members of ours where to pay attention to CNN and MSNBC as closely as they do Fox, they would find they make the same mistakes. They like pointing out the speck in Fox's eye while ignoring the planks in other news groups eyes.


----------



## Nik (Jun 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Wtf are you babbling about now?


----------



## KittenKoder (Jun 29, 2009)

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



"Promos" are ads ... paid for by others and aired to cover the costs of operating for the station, they sell time spaces and do not choose what to air in those spaces most times, they do deny some, but Fox in our state showed more Obama positive coverage than any other station, I know because they still do, during my shows ... and it annoys the hell out of me. "This" is the only other station that comes close to Fox's support of Obama.


----------



## Nik (Jun 29, 2009)

Angel Heart said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



I know...its not like there are any rightwing organizations pointing out errors in the media....


----------



## Nik (Jun 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Oh, I'm sorry.  You fail at reading comprehension.  Promos included in-show promos that were NOT advertisements.  

Besides the fact that where did you get the idea that others are paying for the promos?


----------



## KittenKoder (Jun 29, 2009)

Nik said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



Where do you get the idea that they are not? 

When you work in the field or at least actually understand how media works, try this again ... you are clearly unarmed and just looking for something to whine about right now. If this was as big a deal as you think it is, then the Republicans would be all upset about one of their own being "sullied" with the big "D" ....


----------



## Nik (Jun 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Oh well, if you said it, it must be true.  I mean perish forbid I trust Wikipedia where there are actually standards, but I should trust you...a proven liar on the internet.


----------



## KittenKoder (Jun 29, 2009)

Nik said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



LOL ... yeah, "standards" imposed by the private owners of Wicrapedia ... when they allow a page that states that Anime is "child porn" ... that's some good standards. You are denser than I originally thought at this rate and failed to address the last part of my post, so here again:

If this was as big a deal as you think it is, then the Republicans would be all upset about one of their own being "sullied" with the big "D" ....


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


nik is such a fool


----------



## Nik (Jun 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Yeah...Republicans are going to freak out that one of their own who just had an affair is called a Democrat....

Brilliant reasoning skills there.


----------



## Nik (Jun 29, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...




Back into your crate, poodle.


----------



## KittenKoder (Jun 29, 2009)

Nik said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



Refresh my memory again, when was the last time they denied a Republican involved in a sex scandal was a Republican?


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 29, 2009)

Nik said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...


McCain and Toomey?


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 29, 2009)

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


projecting again


----------



## Nik (Jun 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Mark Sanford.  Few days ago.

Man you have a short memory.


----------



## KittenKoder (Jun 29, 2009)

Nik said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



Hmm ... actually all I hear is them complaining that he didn't hold up the ideals based on the party he claimed to be ... completely different beast.


----------



## Nik (Jun 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Umm, when you said "they" who were you referring too?


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 29, 2009)

Nik said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...


another massively stupid post by nik


----------



## KittenKoder (Jun 29, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



LOL ... I bet he thinks I am a Republican ...


----------



## Bfgrn (Jun 29, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Yea, that's all it is obtuse one...what a COINCIDENCE that it happens when a Republican screws up or goes away from the GOP's party PURITY requirements...

BTW, which one is you? LOL


----------



## KittenKoder (Jun 29, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Great, a sheeple calling someone else a sheep ... that's funny, really. It's not a coincidence, the real coincidence is that people only notice when it happens to those they don't like.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 29, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


when did Toomey or McCain "screw up"?


----------



## Nik (Jun 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



No, your just retarded.  Close to Republicanism, and there is often overlap, but not exactly the same.


----------



## KittenKoder (Jun 29, 2009)

Nik said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



LOL ... yeah sure ... considering I hate parties as a whole ... 

No, the reality is I know how media works, thus why I don't pay much attention to what they show. You however have no idea just how many typos there are on these things ... and that's more telling. As I said, you only notice when something happens that you don't like ... I notice it whether I like it or not.


----------



## Nik (Jun 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



tsk tsk, more assumptions from KK.  I don't watch Fox News, and hence I don't notice when they do or don't make mistakes.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jun 29, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



If it is just incompetence in the graphic dept, then bring me examples of Democrats labeled as a Republican...


----------



## KittenKoder (Jun 29, 2009)

Nik said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



Oh ... so you troll the net looking for mistakes ... same thing.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


he relies on mediamatters for his asinine talking points


----------



## Oddball (Jun 29, 2009)

I s'pose this little typo on GLBTNBC was a big conspitacy, too!!


----------



## Nik (Jun 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Fail again.  Perhaps your constant incorrect assumptions are what make you so stupid?


----------



## KittenKoder (Jun 29, 2009)

Nik said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



No ... not really ... just that you are still ignoring all other typos, how you find them isn't even the important part. You are either "following the flock" and just repeating what others tell you or you have some serious blinders on.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 29, 2009)

Dude said:


> I s'pose this little typo on GLBTNBC was a big conspitacy, too!!




no, that had to be intentional
PMSNBC couldnt possibly be as incompetent as Fox News is


----------



## Nik (Jun 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Than what does make you so stupid if its not that?


----------



## Oscar Wao (Jun 29, 2009)

Now I'm beginning to see why the libs say that FAUX News is a GOP shill...


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 29, 2009)

Nik said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...


 



oh MAN, i LOVE the irony in that post


----------



## KittenKoder (Jun 29, 2009)

Nik said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



Evidence proves otherwise ... there are millions of typos a day on news, from papers to radio (which you just don't notice) and newspapers ... typos happen, period, you are only upset at the few that happened to disagree with you, why no outrage at all the others? That is proof you either parrot or have really big blinders.


----------



## Nik (Jun 29, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



You really want to criticize my grammar with the above sentence that lacks proper capitalization, periods, and is generally completely grammatically incorrect?


----------



## Nik (Jun 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



There is a pattern of it happening at Fox in very specific instances.  If you refuse to see the pattern either because of partisan blindness, or rank stupidity thats your choice, but its obviously there.


----------



## KittenKoder (Jun 29, 2009)

Nik said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



Um ... pattern ... from several different Fox stations ... by the way, didn't I mention that our local Fox station is very Obama-oriented? They love to make him look good all the time, even now ... so yeah ... 

You have not shown a real pattern, you have only shown typos. Recently our local station had a typo, no big deal was made of it, their ticker showed that it was raining in downtown Seattle when it was sunny ...


----------



## Nik (Jun 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



We are talking about FNC, not local affiliates.  We went over this already.


----------



## KittenKoder (Jun 29, 2009)

Nik said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



You do realize that they still have local affiliates, they just have larger "locales" ...


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


he somehow seems its only FNC that makes typos like these


----------



## Dr.House (Jun 29, 2009)

I'll bet *Niger *Innis remembers PMSNBC's typo...

Odd how libs forget that one...


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 29, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> I'll bet *Niger *Innis remembers PMSNBC's typo...
> 
> Odd how libs forget that one...


wow, great find

http://rofl.wheresthebeef.co.uk/******%20Innis.jpg


i guess that was intentional as well
huh, moron nik


----------



## Liability (Jun 29, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > I'll bet *Niger *Innis remembers PMSNBC's typo...
> ...



Libs believe that all Lib-media (which is just about all media other than FoxNews, conservative talk radio and conservative web-sites) errors are just honest mistakes whch could happen to anyone.

Libs also believe that any FoxNews error is ALWAYS and UNQUESTIONABLY intentional.

But, of course, Libs also deny that they are hypocrites and blinded by their rabid, irrational, hate-laced partisanship.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 29, 2009)

Darth Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...


now put away your broad brush
not ALL libs are like that


----------



## Nik (Jun 29, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



I said that?  No, wait.  I didn't.

Tool.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 29, 2009)

Nik said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


actually, you did
moron


----------



## Oddball (Jun 29, 2009)

I wouldn't have believed a freak-out festival over a stupid typo would have gone this far if I hadn't seen it.

Mebby Cheney _*really is*_ running a shadow gubbament in the basement of Wal-Mart!!


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 29, 2009)

Dude said:


> I wouldn't have believed a freak-out festival over a stupid typo would have gone this far if I hadn't seen it.
> 
> Mebby Cheney _*really is*_ running a shadow gubbament in the basement of Wal-Mart!!


TFF isnt it


----------

